# Anyone heard from TBUK?



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey all

Just wondered if anyone has heard from Jason (TBUK) about the refunds of the table money from the expo?

Just checking I haven't been missed as it's been a while and I haven't heard anything!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

not a thing
regards gaz


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

no refunds at all?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

did you have a table, or do you just want to know what happened with it all?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

your_only_nightmare said:


> did you have a table, or do you just want to know what happened with it all?


just wondered what happened as there were alot of tables booked.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

BUMP!!! 

Getting worried now,,, I know it's only £12, but a) thats a weeks cricket supply and b) 120 tables x £12 is a lot of money missing!!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haa youve all been done! he said to tell you all that he is enjoying his holiday you paid for.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

last heard from him on the 18th of september.. he said the table money is in an account that he did not have a cheque book for, so he has to transfer it to another one, which has cheques from it.. or do bankers drafts, which costs a lot more on top... and that he was trying to sort it all out..

he said could i tell people he was "not running off with there money"

i know he had a pretty rough september all in all..

i'm mailed him just now, to say "any news?" so if i hear back i will let you know what is said..

hth

Nerys


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2007)

I've just had a text from Jason. He said to let you all know that he has not run off with your money. As N said, he had a pretty crappy September. He has no net at the moment, but will be sorting out refunds next week.

Thanks


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

han said:


> I've just had a text from Jason. He said to let you all know that he has not run off with your money. As N said, he had a pretty crappy September. He has no net at the moment, but will be sorting out refunds next week.
> 
> Thanks


I hope your right, I phoned Jason up 2 weeks ago and he assurred me that I would be getting a refund.
3 weeks before that I received an email from him assureing me that I would be refunded within a week.
Words mean nothing, it took me 5 mins to write a check and post it to him. It would take him the same to return it to me, if he wanted too??
I appreciate it will take him a while longer to write and return other peoples money, but we are talking weeks here!!
I did receive an email from him just after the event had been cancelled also assureing me that he would refund the money.
Plenty of time has passed since, so I do not think it will happen. But it was interesting to read this thread, that assured me that I was not the person 12 quid light due to the Expo 07 failure.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, well as long as I know that I'm not the only one and that Jason is aware. 

I knew he was having issues with chequebooks etc, but that was the last I hard, as said on the 18th September which is a month ago.

Maybe people could keep others informed on this thread?


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

BUMP!!!

Another month rolls on by!!!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Emz118 said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> Another month rolls on by!!!


He'll be sat on the costa-del-crime with a cocktail in one hand and a cigar in the other, enjoying the fruits of his labour :lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I get the impression it's going to be a while before trust is built back up again.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

without corrspondance explaining the situation trust is unlikely to ever be built up again.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I for one will never trust him again after this. 

I honestly thought Jason was a nice guy all the times I met him, and he seemed so genuine. 

But, he has everyone's addresses and contact numbers and email. Exeter library does 30 mins free internet access a day if his is broken, and open late nights, there are payphones, stamps cost next to nothing!

I am disappointed with how we have all been let down more than anything else.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Nerys any news then? 
I was going to table share at the show, so i payed nothing. I officially hate the councel though, so i gained something out of it.
:bash:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i have heard nowt here
gaz


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I've tried phoning several times but nobody answered.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

can you not contact the society that was involved with it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

when I saw him the other day he said he is still sorting it out.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I know this is more of a 'trust' thing rather than monetary, but just out of interest .... how much is/was a table?


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

kennedykrew said:


> I know this is more of a 'trust' thing rather than monetary, but just out of interest .... how much is/was a table?


Think they were £12 each.

edit: yeh just checked booking forms on the site.


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

*Definately Worth The Time Keeping This Thread Going.*

I have tried Jasons phone number a number of times over the last week off the Expo 07 web page.
Has any body who booked an Expo 07 table received a refund?


The amount of money involved for an individual is small, but if refunds are promised they should be dealt with.

Any way I think it is well worth moveing this thread back up just to let Jason know that he has not been forgotten, nor the money he owes me and others


----------

